# just got a new set



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

well at least I'm guessing it was a set
if it was does anyone know what set it would have been

came with a 303 engine with rubber pullmore tires
642 boxcar(came with box)
631 hopper(came with box)
638 caboose(came with box)

then looks like they bought 2 add on cars 
a 7210 flat car with spool (came with box)
and 915 auto unloader car


also came with full figure 8 trestle set and track ,girder bridge, and #1 transformer 

looks like the 2 addon cars were factory knuckle couplers
everything els has replacement knuckle couplers

the 303 engine had a broken off cow catcher so I replaced it with a 302 plastic shell I had in my parts bin

overall a pretty good running set 
smoke works
engine needed the standard grease replacement and cleaning 











vid on my layout with bridge installed
https://youtu.be/MwEuPjHHles


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

nice good snag


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

If it was a "set', the 303 would have had knuckle coupler cars with it. You have a bunch of flyer stuff, not necessarily a "set". No dis-respect intended...


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

flyernut said:


> If it was a "set', the 303 would have had knuckle coupler cars with it. You have a bunch of flyer stuff, not necessarily a "set". No dis-respect intended...



none taken 

I picked it up for the trestle set, bridge, and the operating car unloader


but when it got here it was all boxed so I assumed it was a set (why I asked in my og post)


after looking again the 303 ,7210 , and 915 
are all factory knuckle couplers 
and all have the heavy die cast truck sides (ps is a sob to pull them to adjust and polish the wheels )



now would the 
642 boxcar
631 hopper
638 caboose
have been part of a set with the #1 transformer 

wondering if they broke their engine and replaced it with the 303 and bought new cars to expand as well


urgggggg one side of my 18b just bit the dust arggggg think the roller came loose


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I believe the "set" you might be looking for is the Black Diamond Steam Freight, made in 1954. Set # is K5419T..It would have the 303. a 936 depressed center car,(7210), with a yellow reel, 934 search-light car, 928 log car, and a 945 work caboose, all easily obtainable....There's also sets # 5505T, K5418T, 5615T, 20310, all with the 303 engine...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Following up on the theory of a replaced link coupler engine, the only set to include both the 631 and the 638 was the 521T in 1952. It also included the #1 transformer, but not the 642.


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> Following up on the theory of a replaced link coupler engine, the only set to include both the 631 and the 638 was the 521T in 1952. It also included the #1 transformer, but not the 642.


thanks
so the 521t
had a 631 and a 638 and a 300 looks like I can consider that I have a 521t set now then lol
since I have a 300 sitting on my table lol
to make it correct should it be the 300 with wire rails or without

ps now I should be able to answer some questions on my own 
found this 
http://www.americanflyerexpress.com...american-flyer-products-directory-sets-01.htm


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

This was a 1952 set. The 300 engines made in 1952 were both a one piece plastic shell or a one piece diecast shell. Neither version had wire handrails, both had the one piece trailing truck and drawbar assembly.


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> This was a 1952 set. The 300 engines made in 1952 were both a one piece plastic shell or a one piece diecast shell. Neither version had wire handrails, both had the one piece trailing truck and drawbar assembly.


thanks 
looks like ill have to dig out my 2 parts 300 and try and get another one running 
the one I have running now has the hand rails


ps my other 2 300 shells are die cast 1 piece
but one says 300 ac and one just 300
what one is correct for 1952


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

300 is correct for 1952.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> This was a 1952 set. The 300 engines made in 1952 were both a one piece plastic shell or a one piece diecast shell. Neither version had wire handrails, both had the one piece trailing truck and drawbar assembly.


I have the plastic version.


----------

